# I want them!!!!



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

Hi

one of the other mods sent me the link for this..........................

http://www.thesun.co.uk/article/0,,2-2007170468,00.html

Rang DH who said YES!  he would have the house filled to the roof of children! if we were approved we would speak to our SW about them! as we are due to move during our HS anyway due to regeneration going on and our house being brought my the council!

xxxx

/links


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

I want them !!! MJ how gorgeous are they! How sad they have had to fend for themselves 

xx


----------



## lambklly2 (Nov 1, 2005)

Ohh I want them all too   Mez I had just pm'd you about them too , I saw them in the mirror yesterday. Ohh I hope they all get a home together, it would be awful to split them up. You go for it mez, you would be great with 5   xx


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

Oh wow...........what adorable little cherubs they are..................if I was newly approved I would say YES..........i wonder what kind of response they have had to this article, let's hope it's a good one and they get the loving parents that they all deserve.

Andrea
xx


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

Andrea- if we were approved now i would be on the phone to our SW however we are just starting HS on thurs and wont be approvd for about 3 months 

Suzie- you can have my 5 babies for holidays if ya want! you can be a special aunty!  

Kelly- i would love 5 children! my dream is to have a house full of children who are ours!  just wish we were approved now! 

hugs

Mez
x


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

Hi Ladies
A friend was telling me about these today, he said he'd thought of me as soon as he saw it.  If we had the room I would love to have them too!  They have been in BMY or CWW (or both) for a while now 

MJ, they might push you through the process quicker if you were to enquire about them!

Love
OT x


----------



## KarenM (Jul 30, 2002)

Wow  I remember how much those pictures in BMP used to pull on my heart strings.

MJ - you never know.  Never say never.

Karen x


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

we have a HS on thurs with our SW so gonna talk to her then!

so far from what we have seen they would be a great if not perfect match for us!

shall dare to dream a bit longer!

xxx


----------



## Cheshire Cheese (Apr 19, 2005)

You must be all mad 5.

If the wife said that to me i would be on my back waiting for ST Johns Ambulance


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

my DH said yes when i rang him this morning and is still saying yes tonight(well not this min as he is sleeping)

dh comes from a big family and i always wanted at least 4 children!!!!   

i never could count u know! we orig said 2 or 3 not 2 + 3   

xxx


----------



## Cheshire Cheese (Apr 19, 2005)

M J said:


> my DH said yes when i rang him this morning and is still saying yes tonight(well not this min as he is sleeping)
> 
> dh comes from a big family and i always wanted at least 4 children!!!!
> 
> ...


Aye good on you if you manage to get them hun.

Your a braver person than me, but they do look lovely.

Aye you might get a big new house with 5 loo's

M J we wont see you on here  you will be far to busy running around the manor after 5 little ones


----------



## nickym (Aug 14, 2006)

MJ - just having a nosey on this board!!

The 5 of them look absolutely gorgeous!!!  Just think of all the special aunties in the north east they could have!!!

xx


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

Nickym

just imagine the Meets- me in my mini bus followed by 5 yummy children! 

xx

ladies and gents- i cant get these children out of my mind- do you think we are mad if we ask about them seeing as we are not even approved yet (aprox 3-4 months off being approved)

xxxx


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

MJ i have also nipped in here to say RING THEM U WONT KNOW IF U DONT ASK     
what harm can it do, i dont know anything about the adoption route so maybe i wrong in saying it if i am am sorry.  
big hugs
Lou xxx


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

thanks lou for taking the time to pop in xxxx


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

well i bit the bullet and rang! they have had hundreds of calls about these children! esp alot of approved people! just hope they find them the prefect home

hugs

xxxx


----------



## alex28 (Jul 29, 2004)

well thats fab news that theres so many lovely people out there wanting to be their parents. xxxxx


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

MJ - it's fantastic that you were willing to offer these wonderful children a home and who knows they may still come your way, try not to be to disappointed, I did have a feeling that once they had been "advertised" sorry I don't like to use that word BUT I thought they would get a huge response.

Maybe this article appearing has made you rethink about how many children you could or would like to take on..............your children will be out there some where, don't give up hope, your only in the very early stages & you never know what is around the corner. 

I looked at many articles like those of those wonderful children & hoped that we would come parents to them but luckily our SW found us the perfect children and I'm sure yours will to.

I hope your OK.

Andrea
xx

PS I don't think your mad for wanting to take on 5, I would love a house full!!


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

oh Andrea- thanks you so much for your lovely words- i have to say i do feel a little sad however that its out weighed by the happiness i feel that so many people have rang about them! 

we have said minimum 2 children however would like 3+ children if everything was right for us!

i know in my heart our children are out there somewhere waiting for us ............ will will have to just keep searching until we find each other!

hugs

xxx


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

Thanks for the kind words M j .........I did not want to say any thing that may upset you & i hope my words were a comfort to you.

I think you summed it lovely by saying you & your children are still searching for each other, what a lovely way to put it. 
Love
Andrea
xx


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

Well done MJ on making that call, you just never know until you try.  My BIL & SIL were rushed through and 'matched' before approval as the perfect children for them came along during their HS.

Its great that so many people are interested in them and I hope they find the perfect family.

Love
OT x


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

thanks again ladies

this is what i love about this site- no matter how you feel there is always someone to pick you up and dust you off and make you remember that your never alone and no matter how you feel its "normal" 

thanks again

xxx


----------



## Cheshire Cheese (Apr 19, 2005)

Hi ya

M J good on you for trying hun, i have total respect to you for that.

I hope all your dreams come true

Regards Jon


----------



## cindyp (Apr 7, 2003)

Ditto Jon, good on you for trying MJ.  I remember seeing their photo in BMP and thinking how cute they were and wishing I could give them a home.

I'm sure if you are willing to take on more than two children it won't take you long to get matched up.  There are not so many adopters out there willing to take on a larger group of siblings.  If I was ten years younger I'd consider it but my old knees aren't up to that many nappy changes   

The right children will come to you one day, I know they certainly came to us.

Cindy


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

thank you Cindy for your kind words- i thought i had seen them in BMP paper however the newer copies i sent on to another FF member and the old ones i had didnt have them in

we have 2 main reasons for wanting a sibling group (other then not wanting them to be split up) is 1 i never wanted just one child and 2 due to reason 1 i wanted them to have a blood tye to each other! (hope that makes sense!)

our children are out there some where- we just need to find them!


----------



## Cheshire Cheese (Apr 19, 2005)

M J said:


> thank you Cindy for your kind words- i thought i had seen them in BMP paper however the newer copies i sent on to another FF member and the old ones i had didnt have them in
> 
> we have 2 main reasons for wanting a sibling group (other then not wanting them to be split up) is 1 i never wanted just one child and 2 due to reason 1 i wanted them to have a blood tye to each other! (hope that makes sense!)
> 
> our children are out there some where- we just need to find them!


M J

We are hopefully aiming to Adopt siblings, we would like two children ourselves as we would not like to see them split up and we would have if successful been aiming to have 2 children ourselves.
I think that a blood connection is good for the children being Adopted as it is a bit of added security for them whilst growing up


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

Just wanted to pop in and send ((hugs)) to Jon and MJ for their up and coming journeys. 

MJ - Those children are adoreable !! But believe me when your little ones come along they will be more adorable   Good luck hun. 

Jon - Same goes for you Hun.  There are 2/3 perfect children out there ready and waiting for you and Debs - you just need to meet them !! Good luck to you too. 

T xx


----------

